# 22 M3LR



## CoffeeGuns (9 mo ago)

22 M3LR Only 31 days old Computer Dead

So this past Friday evening before going out to dinner with the wife, I discovered that my M3 was locked and could not be unlocked. I tried both keys and the App and nothing. I then called Roadside and they tried to remotely connect to the vehicle.
The following morning Tesla sent a tow truck and it was sent to the service center.
Today, after texting the service advisor 2x per day, I am told that the cars main computer was dead, and could not be repaired. They ordered a new computer and stated it could be a few weeks before a replacement computer would be available.
I am now driving a 2019 barebones Model 3 Loaner, until my new 22 is repaired.

This really disappointing that a new car is having its main computer replaced after less than one month and less than 700 miles on it.


----------



## jeffvrba (11 mo ago)

Don't feel too bad, the same thing happened to me the day I picked mine up. It was in the shop for a few weeks waiting for the new computer, but since the repair it has been performing flawlessly.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Sorry this happened indeed, but there are two bits of good news in all this: the computer failed early and is completely covered by warranty, and you got a comparable loaner vehicle as opposed to Uber/Lyft credits or an ancient and abused S or X.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Sun spots??


----------



## WendyTing (9 mo ago)

I was driving when the computer suddenly shut down automatically. I was terrified. Fortunately, I ended up restarting it. But I can't find where is the problem


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

WendyTing said:


> I was driving when the computer suddenly shut down automatically. I was terrified. Fortunately, I ended up restarting it. But I can't find where is the problem


There probably is no problem. This happens on occasion; I would guess that it has happened to me less than 2 dozen times in 108,000 miles.

And try not to be terrified; the car will continue to operate normally even with a black screen. If you're overly concerned, find a safe place to pull over, exit and reenter the car, and I almost guarantee that normal operation will resume.


----------

